

What's happening with Color? - richardw

I haven't opened it for a couple months, mainly because I don't appear to have anybody near me using it. LinkedIn has taken Color's place on the HN Bubble Watch.<p>So...is there a raging Color community snapping mad pix daily and causing the recent drop in Facebook U.S. numbers? Or are Color about to reveal their (real) master plan? Or is that it?
======
edw
I'm with you: my use of Color is nearly non-existent, due to the apparent non-
exisence of any other users, at least in the Center City Philadelphia area. Is
this a foreseen and accounted-for part of the Color Master Plan? [Shrug.]

An app that I actually find mildly useful is Sonar. I can browse around local
places and see if anyone has recently checked in. And then, if anyone has, I
can see if I'm somehow connected to them. Or if they seem interesting. I
haven't yet decided to get off my butt and go to a specific location because
of Sonar, but I can _imagine_ doing so.

So it's not like you can't make at least mildly compelling, useful apps in
this space. Color just doesn't seem like one.

------
tobylane
Enough people found out that they were the product, it just turned out
differently. <http://boingboing.net/2011/03/27/best-iphone-app-revi.html>

